# Can't even ride a wheelie!



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Man what I disappointment! Was watching some videos online on how to do a bunnyhop and thought I'd give this a try. So I went out in the front yard to try some bunnyhops and wheelies. Let's say that the bunny hop didn't work and trying to ride a wheelie was freakin embarrassing!  I'm in dire need of some practice. In my frustration, I just went for a ride up the road and out the fire road a piece and back home. Tried the wheelie again, still no go. I either don't pull up on the handlebars enough, or I end up pulling too hard, tipping the bike back, going sideways and busting my a$$ :madman: How embarrassing. a 32 year old man out in his yard trying to ride a wheelie. 

Yeah I can see it now:
Dr: "So let's see what have we here. A broken tail bone? How did you manage that?"
Me: "Oooooh I was in the front yard trying to do wheelies and bunnyhops." :skep: 

Sigh. As much as I want to eventually do some DH, maybe I should stick with the fire roads.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Screw it. I'm going for a pizza.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

K....


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

You have a rear brake?


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't feel bad, I'm 34 and just took up trials riding for a new challenge. I'm out in my yard jumping around on a weird looking bike and falling on my @$$. You should see the looks from my neighbors. 
I've been able to bunny hop, trackstand, pivot and such for years, but the wheelie/manual still eludes me. I'm working on rear wheel balancing/hops and maby when I get it(o so close) wheelie/manuals will be easier. 
Don't get discouraged! Keep practicing, watching vids, taking pointers and practice more. You will get it, and trust me, your never too old!!!!


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I dont' have to worry about weird looks from the neighbors because I have no neighbors. But I thought I could at least do the bunnyhop and wheelie. Pizza prolly done. gotta go pick it up. I'll have to work on those bunnyhops.


----------



## mainlane (Mar 28, 2007)

You shouldnt be pulling up on the handlebars...try pushing your pedals forward while moving your butt backwards...the handlebars will come off the ground almost by themselves.


----------



## portnoy (Jan 19, 2004)

Anybody can learn to bunny-hop, but wheelying is genetic. Either way, be patient with yourself, and practice often. Plenty of good guides on the internet in terms of how to do it.

And, even if you have the wheelie gene you still have to practice it to get good at it like anything else.

Good luck!


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

gemini9 said:


> Well I dont' have to worry about weird looks from the neighbors because I have no neighbors. But I thought I could at least do the bunnyhop and wheelie. Pizza prolly done. gotta go pick it up. I'll have to work on those bunnyhops.


Bunny-hops to figure out how to do. They are pretty counterintuitive. Knowing the theory of how to do them and being able to do them is a pretty huge difference. I could never do Bunny-hops when i was younger and now days I can sort-of do them but it is not high when I do them. Most of the time I do what is called a cheater hop which means I am using my clipless pedals to pull it off. I do apply some of the bunny-hop skills to those cheater hops to get a little extra height out of it.

Wheelies well those are something that just takes time to learn. You pulling up just starts them but most of it from you using your pedals to pop the wheel up and hold it.


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

I can flip out easily with the steps in this video. Can't balance at the sweet spot. Once I tried this for over an hour.. I can feel your frustration. :madman:


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

Bunny hopping is a no brainer. After doing a few headers trying to get over obsticals you will figure it out.

I have been mountain biking alot of years including racing and ultra endurance racing. I can't do a wheelie for nothing. But I can lift the front end to get up technical climbs. I don't feel bad at all about not being able to wheelie!:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Try lowering your saddle to learn these. You don't necessarily need to put it all the way down - I actually find that makes it harder. I find that wheelies for someone who's not good at them (as in, me) are easier in some magic gear combination, which is a little lower than I'd expect. Basically it needs to be low enough that I'm not imparting a lot of body English on the handlebars, but not so low that I just slam my foot to the bottom of the stroke. Wheelies are all about torque at the pedal.

But take this with a grain of salt. I can loop out, but I have yet to get on balance. I can consistently do a pedal-up, and that's enough for climbing; I find manuals much more useful (and easier) on the way down. Bunny hops don't actually require you to be in a full, balanced wheelie. To me, they feel more like I start by doing a manual, actually.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

^^^ I can manual down a grade somewhat. But I always loop out of a wheelie, downgrade or not. I just need more practice.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

@lone the video breaks it down very simple it just takes time and practice

I also think how your bike setup/geo is will help get the front end up a little easier as well.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

it took me about 6 months to figure out how to do a bunnyhop on my bmx bike. i was 13 years old at the time, so maybe it would be easier to figure out at a later age, but bunnyhop technique is not something you just acquire overnight. welcome to cycling, where technique takes time.

doing manuals and wheelies on a 20" bike is a LOT easier than on a mtb. i can hold a manual on a 20" bmx bike for 20 feet or more but i have not manualled more than 3 feet on my mountain bike.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

This was a very good video. Thanks for the poster on this one. If you ask me, outta be stickied. I'll start working on these techniques first chance I get.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't get that vid on my iPod, where else can I find it?


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

That vid is pretty rad.

Don't give up and don't get discouraged. These types of skills take practice to learn. It's weird, for me I seem to do better at bunny hopping while bombing along trail with no time to think about it, then when I'm messing around and thinking about it.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I practiced in the winter as it seemed safer...


----------



## lobanw (Apr 21, 2011)

Haha! Well I am not going to lie that is an entertaining story but the truth is we all have to start somewhere! Bike tricks are not made to be easy which is why it is even a sport! Just try out new techniques and work on your bunny hop or wheelie a little more. Maybe you should try in the grass though to prevent from breaking any more of your bones!


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Some bikes just don't wheelie. Some people just can't either.
I have a friend that can ride a wheelie for literally miles. His brother can't wheelie for more than 20ft but is the over all better rider.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

pfox90 said:


> @lone the video breaks it down very simple it just takes time and practice
> 
> I also think how your bike setup/geo is will help get the front end up a little easier as well.


+1 set up and geometry makes a big difference.:thumbsup:

I can manual not sustained one but I can do manual. I've tried wheelie many times but it's very difficult. I finally bought a DJ bike to learn an combination of low standover and short chainstay really did it. It's easier to sustain the manual and wheelie. Now it's the matter of time til muscle memory set in and subconsciously take over the small/micro adjustment:thumbsup:

One thing I find useful is not to preload the fork just lean back and torque the pedal, it's harder but one less thing to worry about preloading the fork and stop at precise location then try to maintain rear wheel balance while feathering the rear brake is just too much for me to do it all at once.:thumbsup:


----------



## medadreamer (Jan 23, 2011)

imagine a parrallel dimension where you are doing the bunnyhop/wheelie. it helps me quite a bit, just imagining the feel of the move.


----------

